# Problème connexion internet



## Cgreghugo (2 Février 2018)

bonjour,
Nouveau sur ce forum je ne sais pas si je m’adresse au bon endroit dans la bonne discussion mais j’ai un problème avec ma connexion internet. Depuis ce matin je n’arrive pas à aller sur internet, je reçois mes mails donc je suis connecter a ma box donc jusque là tout va bien mais je n’arrive pas à rentrer sur internet ni à aller sur Apple store..Je dois avouer être complètement perdu.. j’ai un Mac Book pro avec sierra version 10.13.2 de 2017..HELP!!!


----------



## Cgreghugo (2 Février 2018)

Par contre j’ai essayer de me mettre sur le compte invité et la je peu aller sur internet normalement..j’ai même renouveler le bail mais là toujours rien non plus..


----------



## peyret (2 Février 2018)

Tente de nous faire passer un rapport Etrecheck  https://etrecheck.com/

Il doit se cacher quelque chose ..... que tu ne vois pas.

et pour poster ton rapport


----------



## Locke (2 Février 2018)

Redémarre tout en maintenant les touches *cmd+R* ou *alt+cmd+R* pour être sous la partition de  récupération ou sur les serveurs d'Apple _(apparition d'un globe tournant)_ et fais une réinstallation par dessus ta version en cours. Ca ne touchera pas à tes fichiers, dossiers, données personnelles et logiciels, uniquement que les fichiers système.


----------



## Cgreghugo (2 Février 2018)

peyret a dit:


> Tente de nous faire passer un rapport Etrecheck  https://etrecheck.com/
> 
> Il doit se cacher quelque chose ..... que tu ne vois pas.
> 
> ...


Je ne peu pas du tout télécharger quoi que ce soit quand je me met sur invité je peu juste aller sur safari c’est tout..


----------



## peyret (2 Février 2018)

Locke a dit:


> ...



Il m'a contacté en MP...
"peyret a dit: ↑
..... mais cette phrase prête à confusion : "Par contre j’ai essayer de me mettre sur le compte invité et la je peu aller sur internet normalement..".....
— oui C’est mais sur le compte invité je ne peux que aller sur internet
peyret a dit: ↑
et je suppose que l'invité n'a pas tous les droits (admin en particulier) ?
oui je peu juste aller sur safari rien d’autre.."


----------



## Locke (2 Février 2018)

J'avais commencé à répondre par autre chose, d'ou ensuite l'option de la partition de récupération ou des serveurs d'Apple. Et pour notre ami Cgreghugo le mieux est une connexion avec câble ethernet qui ne demandera pas le mot de passe en Wi-Fi.


----------



## Cgreghugo (2 Février 2018)

Locke a dit:


> J'avais commencé à répondre par autre chose, d'ou ensuite l'option de la partition de récupération ou des serveurs d'Apple. Et pour notre ami Cgreghugo le mieux est une connexion avec câble ethernet qui ne demandera pas le mot de passe en Wi-Fi.


Dois je essayer de faire cela du coup?


----------



## Locke (2 Février 2018)

Cgreghugo a dit:


> Dois je essayer de faire cela du coup?


Oui et le mieux est bien avec un câble ethernet.


----------



## Cgreghugo (4 Février 2018)

Bonjour, problème régler. je vous explique j'ai fait une time machine j'ai restaurer la totalité de mon mac et j'ai ensuite remis le logiciel iOS dessus j'arrive maintenant a rentrer dans internet mais par contre je vais piocher dans ma time machine pour mes dossiers important je n'ai pas restaurer avec ma time machine pour éviter de prendre le bug et de le réinstaller.
merci quand même a vous de m'avoir suggérer quoi faire...


----------



## Lilou.Nina75 (6 Février 2018)

Bonjour, même problème mais sans solution. Mon iPhone, mon iPad sont bien connectés au wifi box orange. Mon imac non.pourtant il me montre wifi et ethernet ok. J’ai réinstallé os Mac high sierra. Réinitialise la box.... Pas de résultats. Orange me dit fonctionnement box ok.... Apple me dit pas de pb apparents disque. help please


----------



## pouppinou (6 Février 2018)

https://forums.macg.co/threads/probleme-internet-malgre-wi-fi-ok.1298307/#post-13246974


----------



## Cgreghugo (6 Février 2018)

Lilou.Nina75 a dit:


> Bonjour, même problème mais sans solution. Mon iPhone, mon iPad sont bien connectés au wifi box orange. Mon imac non.pourtant il me montre wifi et ethernet ok. J’ai réinstallé os Mac high sierra. Réinitialise la box.... Pas de résultats. Orange me dit fonctionnement box ok.... Apple me dit pas de pb apparents disque. help please


moi j'ai mis a nu mon mac si je peu dire ça et j'ai remis iOS en passant par les manip que apple m'as dit une chose comme commande+R quand je redémarre mon mac.


----------



## Locke (6 Février 2018)

Cgreghugo a dit:


> moi j'ai mis a nu mon mac si je peu dire ça et j'ai remis iOS en passant par les manip que apple m'as dit une chose comme commande+R quand je redémarre mon mac.


C'est macOS. 

Sinon relis la réponse #4 et officiellement chez Apple... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204904


----------



## Lilou.Nina75 (7 Février 2018)

Lilou.Nina75 a dit:


> Donc, diagnostic Apple : sauvegarde puis réinstallation OsMc sierra sur le disque dur. Du boulot





Locke a dit:


> C'est macOS.
> 
> Sinon relis la réponse #4 et officiellement chez Apple... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204904


Merci de me répondre. Je vais essayer la manip aujourd’hui. Jour de neige, jour macOS Je j’en suis pas sure de savoir le faire.....à suivre


----------



## Cgreghugo (7 Février 2018)

Lilou.Nina75 a dit:


> Merci de me répondre. Je vais essayer la manip aujourd’hui. Jour de neige, jour macOS Je j’en suis pas sure de savoir le faire.....à suivre


Mais ton mac date de quand? appel sinon la hotline apple il t'aide a le faire..


----------



## Lilou.Nina75 (7 Février 2018)

Cgreghugo a dit:


> Mais ton mac date de quand? appel sinon la hotline apple il t'aide a le faire..


Coucou Imac 21’ 5 Achat neuf mi 2011....


----------



## Cgreghugo (7 Février 2018)

Lilou.Nina75 a dit:


> Coucou Imac 21’ 5 Achat neuf mi 2011....


là c'est sure que la hotline ça va être compliquer..


----------



## Locke (7 Février 2018)

Cgreghugo a dit:


> Mais ton mac date de quand? appel sinon la hotline apple il t'aide a le faire..


Au téléphone, le hotliner suivra le protocole officiel du lien de la réponse #14 avec les raccourcis clavier de la réponse #4.

Sinon, retiens aussi ces autre raccourcis...

NVRAM
*⌥+⌘+P+R* (alt+cmd+P+R)

Partition de récupération
*⌘+R* (cmd+R)

Serveurs Apple _(globe tournant)_
*⌥+⌘+R* (alt+cmd+R)

Installation de macOS de base _(d'origine)_
*⇧+⌥+⌘+R* (shift+alt+cmd+R)


----------



## Lilou.Nina75 (7 Février 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Au téléphone, le hotliner suivra le protocole officiel du lien de la réponse #14 avec les raccourcis clavier de la réponse #4.
> 
> Sinon, retiens aussi ces autre raccourcis...
> 
> ...


Merci beaucoup. Je vais tenter. Vous êtes impecs...


----------



## daffyb (7 Février 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Au téléphone, le hotliner suivra le protocole officiel du lien de la réponse #14 avec les raccourcis clavier de la réponse #4.
> 
> Sinon, retiens aussi ces autre raccourcis...
> 
> ...


il y  a comme qui dirait une incohérence entre les pictos et le texte entre parenthèses. Je te laisse corriger ?


----------



## Locke (7 Février 2018)

daffyb a dit:


> il y a comme qui dirait une incohérence entre les pictos et le texte entre parenthèses. Je te laisse corriger ?


Bien vu, quel boulet par moment.


----------



## Lilou.Nina75 (7 Février 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Bien vu, quel boulet par moment.


C’est à dire ? .. bon j’ai écrasé le disque et là je recharge McOs sierra depuis 13h.. encore...7heures lol


----------



## Locke (7 Février 2018)

Lilou.Nina75 a dit:


> C’est à dire ?


Que ma copie des raccourcis clavier n'étaient pas les bons, mais j'ai corrigé aussitôt après l'alerte.


----------



## Lilou.Nina75 (7 Février 2018)

Mac bloqué sur 7h mise à jour. Ne bouge plus... au secours


----------



## Lilou.Nina75 (8 Février 2018)

Lilou.Nina75 a dit:


> Mac bloqué sur 7h mise à jour. Ne bouge plus... au secours


bon en désespoir de cause j'ai éteint mon imac et redemarré avec cmdR. puis j'ai écrasé le HD et réinstallé à partir de time  machine avant l'installation sierra version 10.13.3. Je suis donc revenue au 10.13.2.Et ça marche lol merci à tous pour votre attention... et vos précieuses indications pas à pas
donc : je me demande si je ne dois plus du tout charger de mises à jour ???? y a t il incompatibilité de mon disque avec ces mises à jour pour la connexion selon vous. Dans le doute je vais appeler Apple.
Cela pourrait peut être aider d'autres membres du forum.
merci encore....


----------



## Locke (8 Février 2018)

Non, pour moi ta connexion internet n'est pas tip-top au niveau qualité de la bande passante ! Il est fortement conseillé de faire n'importe quelle mise à jour avec un câble ethernet, car le Wi-Fi fait parfois trop le yo-yo, une micro-coupure et bingo ça bloque.


----------



## Lilou.Nina75 (9 Février 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Non, pour moi ta connexion internet n'est pas tip-top au niveau qualité de la bande passante ! Il est fortement conseillé de faire n'importe quelle mise à jour avec un câble ethernet, car le Wi-Fi fait parfois trop le yo-yo, une micro-coupure et bingo ça bloque.


D’accord. De toute façon je n’ai plus de connexion wifi sur ce Mac et la connexion automatique ne marche plus. Je dois me positionner sur une configuration de septembre 2016....


----------



## Lilou.Nina75 (18 Février 2018)

Lilou.Nina75 a dit:


> D’accord. De toute façon je n’ai plus de connexion wifi sur ce Mac et la connexion automatique ne marche plus. Je dois me positionner sur une configuration de septembre 2016....


Bonsoir à toutes et tous. Ce soir à nouveau tout planté... ce coquin a installé la mise à jour sierra (la 10.3 a l’insu de mon plein gré (mon fils innocent a cliqué ok en mon absence) depuis je ne peux même plus faire un Time machine. Il redémarre toujours écran noir pomme sur l.installation dernière version et bloque. Plus d’acces Impossible de stopper. Impossible de le réinstaller par Time machine... je m’arrache les cheveux et pense à le foutre en l’air.grrrr j’ai essayé toutes vos recommandations en vain. Info. Il me dit que mon disque dur ne peut pas revenir à la version antérieure. Ma tirelire n’est pas en mesure d’envisager une grosse réparation ni un investissement. Voilà donc mes nouvelles. Bon week end.


----------



## daffyb (18 Février 2018)

Lilou.Nina75 a dit:


> Bonsoir à toutes et tous. Ce soir à nouveau tout planté... ce coquin a installé la mise à jour sierra (la 10.3 a l’insu de mon plein gré (mon fils innocent a cliqué ok en mon absence) depuis je ne peux même plus faire un Time machine. Il redémarre toujours écran noir pomme sur l.installation dernière version et bloque. Plus d’acces Impossible de stopper. Impossible de le réinstaller par Time machine... je m’arrache les cheveux et pense à le foutre en l’air.grrrr j’ai essayé toutes vos recommandations en vain. Info. Il me dit que mon disque dur ne peut pas revenir à la version antérieure. Ma tirelire n’est pas en mesure d’envisager une grosse réparation ni un investissement. Voilà donc mes nouvelles. Bon week end.



ON NE DONNE PAS SON MOT DE PASSE ADMIN À SON FILS INNOCENT !!!!


----------



## Locke (18 Février 2018)

Lilou.Nina75 a dit:


> Ce soir à nouveau tout planté... ce coquin a installé la mise à jour sierra (la 10.3 a l’insu de mon plein gré (mon fils innocent a cliqué ok en mon absence)


La prochaine fois tu l'enfermes dans sa chambre à double tour !

Sinon que se passe-t-il en redémarrant d'une de ces deux possibilités ?

Serveurs Apple _(globe tournant)_
*alt+cmd+R*

Installation de macOS de base _(d'origine)_
*shift+alt+cmd+R*


----------



## Lilou.Nina75 (19 Février 2018)

Locke a dit:


> La prochaine fois tu l'enfermes dans sa chambre à double tour !
> 
> Sinon que se passe-t-il en redémarrant d'une de ces deux possibilités ?
> 
> ...


Ok merci à vous... connexion et remise à niveau grâce a vos conseils... cependant ayant tout écrasé j’ai du causer un pb je n’ai plus accès à mon live tv canal sat ou alors très flou et rond rouge tournant.deconnexion toutes les 5secondes... Ça marchait très bien avant. c.est bizarre.une relation avec silverlight? En tout cas merci à vous.


----------



## Lilou.Nina75 (19 Février 2018)

Lilou.Nina75 a dit:


> Ok merci à vous... connexion et remise à niveau grâce a vos conseils... cependant ayant tout écrasé j’ai du causer un pb je n’ai plus accès à mon live tv canal sat ou alors très flou et rond rouge tournant.deconnexion toutes les 5secondes... Ça marchait très bien avant. c.est bizarre.une relation avec silverlight? En tout cas merci à vous.


Daffy mon fils innocent a 30 ans et il ne consulte que le programme tv... il passait par là et mon ordi ouvert lol


----------

